# I feel like a sad joke ...



## morasmum (Jan 24, 2013)

I just came back from my first appointment at the Lister, all my tests were normal but my husband SA was a disaster ...

only 3 spermatozoa in the sample ... not 3 million... just 3 ... and 2 had no mobility ! 

I am shocked and feel ridiculous after months of taking pregnacare, rojal jelly, vit D, EPO, Soy isoflavones, Q10, Complex B, CBFM, charting BBT , upping up my protein intake, taking pineapple and brazil nuts during 2ww, trying to follow SMEP,  timing BD! ... pathetic.

I know, at least we now know what is wrong, but I feel I have been punched in the stomach and the worst thing is that I am trying to keep it light so I don't hurt DH feelings.

I am tired.

thanks for reading ladies.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

aw, I really feel for you. You've tried so hard... and all that time the 'hope and disappointment' every month. Now you know what the issue is though maybe they can help him improve his SA.. and even without that maybe ICSI would work. Hopefully you're super healthy with all those vitamins and fingers crossed now you know what the problem is it can be solved.            good luck


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh morasmum, so sorry to read this    

My DH had a sample very similar way back at the beginning of our investigations, he had 3 spermatozoa in the sample too but non were motile. It was so devastating. Is this your DH first sample? Hopefully there is something they can do to up it. Are they doing any further investigations?

To give you some hope, my DH started eating much better, exercising more and taking vitamins and his other samples have been up and down - some very good and others OK, not great but not terrible. The doctors can't explain why he is like that, they have no answers but we have been able to do IVF with ICSI and we managed to freeze one of his better samples just in case. Fingers crossed the same will be the case with your DH.

xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear your news   

Has DH been poorly recently? How many days did you abstain before the SA? Is he booked in for another SA?

After reading everything you have been taking has DH been taking anything? Avoiding heat etc? Have they mentioned an ultrasound to check for any blockages? 

Lots of  your way xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your news.  I can remember that devastating and out of control feeling that I got when my DH's SA came back.  I've moved heaven and earth to try and improve my fertility and feel better than I have done in years but finding out that it didn't matter what I did because it was with my DH was shattering.  

Like the others say, there are so many factors involved that can give a poor result, from how your DH was feeling, stress, diet and the like.  It's taken a while but my DH now takes flax-seed oil, male contraception vitamins with added zinc and selenium and macca.

Although my DH had a vasectomy reversal, so the outcome was always going to be poorer, I do believe that alcohol plays an enormous part in his low count and 100% abnormalities.  He drinks way in excess of what he should and what is recommended, it is his coping mechanism, and he also smoked.  We're dealing with that now but it sounds like drinking can effectively make men sterile.  It takes 3 months to produce mature sperm, so we'll see if it all makes a difference.  

All may not be lost yet and there is certainly a lot that he can do to see if it makes a difference.


----------

